# Just took my first DNP , suppose i better start a log :D



## pyn888 (Jan 15, 2012)

took the plunge 5 mins ago and took 200mg dnp, will be running this for minimum 1 week hopefully 2 depending sides and social circumstance's.

been plunging the site for info for months and logs from folk like diggy and ginger tom have been extremely helpful in separating real facts from broscience

ok some background info

30 years old

5'9"

13 stone

15-16% bf (guesstimate)

training 3 years

always been kinda skinny/average and played sport at quite a high level until around 20 until i got a gf and became fat  then at 27 i was pretty fat at about 15 and half stone and 33% body fat and started training and within months dropped 3 stone and halved my bf%. so now my plan is to get to single digit bf% and then start putting on some size with the aid of aas. i am a complete stim junkie and have ran several clen/t3 cycles as well as eca , 1, 3 etc etc

Diet will be high protein , moderate fat and my only source of carbs will be incidental carbs from veg and shakes etc and training wise 30 mins light cardio everyday and i ll be dropping my training sessions to 3-4 times a week with light weights and high reps, no compound lifts

supps i will be using:

MP alpha men multi vits - 2 a day

3g vit C day

800iu Vit E a day

2000mg CLA a day

2000mg ALA (flaxseed oil) a day

2000mg green tea extract a day

2-3 dehydration sachets a day

other supps i have that i may use:

sibutramine (if cravings become too much)

caffeine tabs

yohimbe

melotonin

albuterol

glycerol

i will also be starting 100mg T3 from day 4

all comments and criticism welcome


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Good luck I've been suffering last week since the sun has been out in London.


----------



## pyn888 (Jan 15, 2012)

Fat said:


> Good luck I've been suffering last week since the sun has been out in London.


cheers mate, luckily i am in scotland and it pretty much rains or snows here every day


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Are you using aas?

How comes no compounds and light weights high reps?


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

same haha, started today but not gonna log it yet, im feeling a lil warm lol but it comes in waves lol subbed mate!


----------



## pyn888 (Jan 15, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Are you using aas?
> 
> How comes no compounds and light weights high reps?


no aas yet, once my cycle is over i am going to run an oral , either a ph or tbol. if i am going to do any compound lifts it will be lo weight high reps again, i've heard the lethargy is brutal on dnp but i suppose it depends on how i feel on the day, if i feel up to it i would love to lift as normal



Pardoe said:


> same haha, started today but not gonna log it yet, im feeling a lil warm lol but it comes in waves lol subbed mate!


cheers mate, when did you pop first cap? i am not expecting to feel anything for few hours


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

first tab was friday night @200mg and last night @200mg then starting properly monday @400mg, see what heppens


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

started 4 days ago now... 10 to go 

glad to hear the weather is returning to normal levels, love the sun but on this stuff makes it a hell of a lot easier.


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

J4Y_2012 said:


> started 4 days ago now... 10 to go


how much you lost? and how you feel? dosage ect?


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

well I've graphed it daily, will wait till around 4 weeks after to give an overall loss (take into account water leaving @ end etc) so may reveal then  .

Feel OK to be honest, pee smells like its radioactive, tired today - t3 starts tomorrow see if it helps, and staying with 200mg ed with 8l of water ed also.

Worst part? Going to the loo every 5 minutes lol


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

awsome dude, keep us posted


----------



## pyn888 (Jan 15, 2012)

Ok thought i better post update since i just took 3rd dose although not much has been happening.

1st day felt nothing and just cruised , got plenty of sleep, 2nd had a bit more heat but not any worse than I've had from eca or clen. I know it takes few day for dnp to build up in system so i am not going to make rookie mistake of increasing dose yet.

One thing i do want to mention is that yesterday i took sibutramine for first time and didn't think it would be so effective, i don't know how effective it will be later in cycle but it killed my appetite all day. I still got slightly hungry but it would only take a small amount of food like a shake or protein bar to make it go away


----------



## MusclePlz (Mar 28, 2010)

Be interested to see the outcome!

Just had a little read on DNP as it's the first time I've heard of it, sounds like scary stuff!

Did you buy capsules or get it in it's raw form?


----------



## pyn888 (Jan 15, 2012)

John506:3008061 said:


> Be interested to see the outcome!
> 
> Just had a little read on DNP as it's the first time I've heard of it, sounds like scary stuff!
> 
> Did you buy capsules or get it in it's raw form?


There's alot of poop and broscience written about dnp and more of it is from American sites. I personally believe that if used properly its no worse than eca or clen.

Mines were already capped and i think most folk on here get it already capped, I've heard handling it raw can leave stains which don't wash off easily


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

before pics would be great dude


----------



## pyn888 (Jan 15, 2012)

stone14:3008503 said:


> before pics would be great dude


I admit i love looking at before and after pics (no ****) but i usually reluctant to post them myself, as understanding as my gf is, i don't think she ll be too happy if i ask her to take pics of me with my top off to show to boys on the internet.

Day 4

Started t3 at 50mg , still not much in terms of sides , bit less energy when lifting and still sleeping well but i noticed today have a bit of a sore chest so will pop some albuterol. Will also up dose of dnp to 400mg either tomorrow or Friday so i can manage the sides better if i off work


----------



## pyn888 (Jan 15, 2012)

day 6

now on 400mg DNP (split dose am/pm) and 100 T3, started 400mg on thursday and same with T3 , will run 400mg for another 2 days and the taper down to 200mg for the last 5 days of the 2 week cycle.

sides

the heat comes in waves but nothing unmanageable unless i eat carbs , went to cinema and had a small bit of popcorn and was sweating like a beast, not good. energy at gym is next to nothing and i am training like am on a de-load, have been running also and the tight chest has made this a nightmare and i have been coughing alot .

weight loss

ok heres the interesting thing , i weight myself last sunday night and i was 13st 8lb and this morning i was 12st 10lb , thats a 12lb drop in 7 days BUT i am taking this with a pinch of salt for a number of reasons. firstly last sunday before my first dnp cap, i had been on a 3 week binge mostly brought on by the fact i wanted to enjoy myself before i started my cycle and had a number of stags and weddings to attend so when i weighed myself i was very bloated and carrying alot of water weight from all the carbs i was smashing, i reckon would have dropped 3-4 lbs the next 2 days without the dnp anyway. secondly i weighed myself this morning after a cardio session and hadnt eaten yet . i am hoping to drop another 3-4 lbs over the next week although i do feel like i carrying alot of water


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

lol dude just finished mine and lost 10lbs in just under 2 weeks at 200mg for week 1 and 400mg for week 2, gonna give a week off and get back on it lol, 400mg was fvcking horrible haha sweat like a b!tch


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Pardoe said:


> lol dude just finished mine and lost 10lbs in just under 2 weeks at 200mg for week 1 and 400mg for week 2, gonna give a week off and get back on it lol, 400mg was fvcking horrible haha sweat like a b!tch


Does 200mg give results?


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

rectus said:


> Does 200mg give results?


yes it dose


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

big-lifter said:


> yes it dose


Interesting. I have been fighting with the decision of whether to use DNP. When I am at my most intelligent during the day I am completely against it (people have died*), but when i'm at my desk and I can feel the weight of my stomach fat I get less intelligent.

*Not bro science, it's something I read in a well referenced article.


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

i lost 7lb in one week on 200mg , just started it again


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Took my 1st 200mg dnp cap this morning! Let's see what happens!


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

lol had a week on 400mg and lost 10lbs but hated every second of it! so gonna do 2 weeks at 200mg


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Pardoe said:


> lol had a week on 400mg and lost 10lbs but hated every second of it! so gonna do 2 weeks at 200mg


any chance of posting what your diet is like


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

breakfast: 35g porridge with orange top milk/40g protein shake

snack: 45g granola with orange top milk

lunch: whole tin of tuna in water with plate of salad

post workout: 40g protein and 25g dextrose (shake)

dinner: 100g wholewheat pasta 2 chicken breasts 40g each

evening snack: 40g protein shake

thats what i was following, kept me full, lots of protein and low GI carbs, im no nutritionist but i think thats around ok for me


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Pardoe said:


> breakfast: 35g porridge with orange top milk/40g protein shake
> 
> snack: 45g granola with orange top milk
> 
> ...


looks fine, did you have any cheat meals at all, and if so how did your body react, heard you literally **** the food out instantly


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

had a re-feed every sunday evening at 6pm, and nah mate just made me sweat my tits clean of!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Pardoe said:


> had a re-feed every sunday evening at 6pm, and nah mate just made me sweat my tits clean of!!!


just got hold of my dnp, still need to cap it but will do that tomorrow, was goinna do straight 3week cycle but im going to a dance event on 6th may so will be popping pills so may start tomorrow and take my last dose of dnp the friday before dance event (its a sunday) and hopefully the dnp will be mostly outa my system


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

took 3 days to clear my system, but tbh mate weighing 183lbs when i started 400mg literally was torture for me, wet bed, wet pillow, wet fvcking everything lol hated life for 2 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Pardoe said:


> took 3 days to clear my system, but tbh mate weighing 183lbs when i started 400mg literally was torture for me, wet bed, wet pillow, wet fvcking everything lol hated life for 2 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!


how did you take the doses, am/pm split with it being 400mg?


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

nah mate, began taking em both in the pm before bed, got way to much night sweats, so took em in the am as soon as i woke up and then didnt get so much but still sooooooooooooooooooo sweaty mate


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

J4Y_2012 said:


> well I've graphed it daily, will wait till around 4 weeks after to give an overall loss (take into account water leaving @ end etc) so may reveal then  .
> 
> Feel OK to be honest, pee smells like its radioactive, tired today - t3 starts tomorrow see if it helps, and staying with 200mg ed with 8l of water ed also.
> 
> Worst part? Going to the loo every 5 minutes lol


drinking 8 litres water a day aint gnr help on dnp,your just diluting elctrolyte levels further,keep fluids sensible 4-6ltrs and concentrate on keeping elctrolyte things in their.



Pardoe said:


> breakfast: 35g porridge with orange top milk/40g protein shake
> 
> snack: 45g granola with orange top milk
> 
> ...


doesnt matter a toss what GI your carbs are bub,your body cant process them whilst on dnp,hence the unreal heat you get after ingesting carbs,your body gotta do something with them so burns them right up as heat cutting a long story short.



barsnack said:


> looks fine, did you have any cheat meals at all, and if so how did your body react, heard you literally **** the food out instantly


no you dont just sh1t it all out,i used to do entire cheat days during prep on this stuff,felt like the human torch.



barsnack said:


> just got hold of my dnp, still need to cap it but will do that tomorrow, was goinna do straight 3week cycle but im going to a dance event on 6th may so will be popping pills so may start tomorrow and take my last dose of dnp the friday before dance event (its a sunday) and hopefully the dnp will be mostly outa my system


i would stop the dnp before then mate,some feel the effects trail for longer than others,especially for the type of thing your gnr do,and also be prepared for your body to glycogen supercompensate like a mofo,its not been able to metab carbs for duration,all of a sudden it can use them,cue insane pumps,which could be a hinderance in a dance event lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

as said in my own journal,i started trialing some new caps on monday,straight in at 400mg daily,all in one dose (dont feel the need for splitting it) down to 230lbs today from 241lbs monday,flat as a door and feel like fuk all lol

onwards and upwards lol


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

my goal is to get down to around 8-10% bf, i really wanna make sure im hitting it twice as hard everyday, what would be a good amount of calories to burn of when on dnp?


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Prepare for orgasmic full body pump about 10 days after you finish.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Pardoe said:


> my goal is to get down to around 8-10% bf, i really wanna make sure im hitting it twice as hard everyday, what would be a good amount of calories to burn of when on dnp?


i never think of it in those terms,in fact to put it plainly,dnp is one of those things that if u dont change diet at all you'll still burn of x amount of fat,if you make a chamge to diet you will obv see more, (assuming diet was on point in the first place)

put it this way,most times i have used it i have been prepping for a show,i never changed one macro at all and yet at the end of the ten day bursts of it saw significant changes,just be consistent with yourself,i find short low intensity cardio sesh's (say 3x20mins ed) produce better results along wiht just trying to stay active when its trying to drag you down


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

oh ok got it, well i got a xtrainer in my room, so might do 20mins in the am, then 20 mins at gym then 20 mins at pm before bed?


----------

